# حساب احمال غرف التبريد و اختيار قدرة الضاغط المناسبة



## moamen25 (13 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ... عندي سؤال بسيط 
كيبف يمكننى حساب الحمل لغرف التبريد او التجميد بشكل تجارى و سريع بناء على ابعاد الغرفة ليس بالطريقة العلمية المفصلة ... 
و كيف يمكننى حساب قدرة الضاغط المطلوب بالحصان بناء على الحمل ؟
نوع العزل المستخدم بولي يوريثان بانل 10 سم للتبريد و 15 للتجميد و الكومبريسورات المستخدمة عندنا دائما كوبلاند


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (14 أكتوبر 2012)

يمكنك المرور على موضوعاتي و منها موضوعك و ستجده ضمن فصول الكتاب في موضوع الترطيب 
و اذا اردت مرجعا فيوجد كتاب دوسات في التبريد و كتاب المهندس صبري بولس بعنوان غرف التبريد و هو مأخوذ عن كتالوج لأحدي الشركات المنتجة


----------



## md beida (14 أكتوبر 2012)

مهندس صبري سعيد قال:


> يمكنك المرور على موضوعاتي و منها موضوعك و ستجده ضمن فصول الكتاب في موضوع الترطيب
> و اذا اردت مرجعا فيوجد كتاب دوسات في التبريد و كتاب المهندس صبري بولس بعنوان غرف التبريد و هو مأخوذ عن كتالوج لأحدي الشركات المنتجة


 
شكرا لك
كالعادة دائما تاتي بالجواب المناسب في الوقت المناسب 
ولمن عنده استفسار  مهندس صبري سعيد هو المناسب


وصلى الله على محمد خير المرسلين


----------



## alaa.7700 (4 يناير 2013)

نرجو المزيد من المضوعات شكرا


----------



## waleed almasry (5 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم 
اخي العزيز 
اي حسابات احمال غير علميه غير دقيقة لا انصحك بها ابحث عن برنامج لحساب الاحمال ؟
ولكن استطيع ان اعطيك شيء تقريبي وسهل بالنسبه لغرف التبريد +2 لكل 25 مترمكعب 2 حصان 
بالنسبه للتجميد -20 لكل 8 متر مكعب 2 حصان 
ويجب مراعات اختيارك للضاغط اذا كان يعمل تجميد او تبريد هناك فرق كبير في الميكانيكا 
وليس معني 2 حصان يكون صالح للعمل تجميد وتبريد


----------



## SAMEH7777 (6 يناير 2013)

waleed almasry قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اخي العزيز
> اي حسابات احمال غير علميه غير دقيقة لا انصحك بها ابحث عن برنامج لحساب الاحمال ؟
> ولكن استطيع ان اعطيك شيء تقريبي وسهل بالنسبه لغرف التبريد +2 لكل 25 مترمكعب 2 حصان
> ...



بارك الله للك بشمهندس وليد بس بنسبه لاختلاف البلاد يعنى حضرتك الدرجات دى مشيه بكويت السعوديه درجات حراره عاليه اما لو فى بلاد دراجات الحراره منخفضه او متقلبه اه العمل والحسبات دى على وقت تشغيل معين ذى 18ساعه طيب لو عايز اقلل الوقت وشكرااا لكم


----------



## abanoub gad (15 يوليو 2013)

​_[FONT=&quot]CALCULATE [/FONT]_
_[FONT=&quot]CAPACITY IN (K.WATT , H.P , BTW) [/FONT]_
_[FONT=&quot]DEFINE (FUNCTION & ROOM SIZE/DIMENSIONS/M3) FOR THE FOLLOWING:[/FONT]_

*[FONT=&quot]Precooling room zero Degree C.[/FONT]*
· _[FONT=&quot]Product type strawberry & grapes.[/FONT]_
· _[FONT=&quot]Capacity 20 pallets per 2-3 hours each cycle.[/FONT]_
· _[FONT=&quot]Pallet dim 120x100x160 cm.[/FONT]_
· _[FONT=&quot]Door openings (2 sliding door 2x3 mtr one of them to the loading bay and one to the output cooling room after precooling stage)[/FONT]_

*[FONT=&quot]Cold room[/FONT]*
· _[FONT=&quot]Storage Needed for 90 pallets[/FONT]_
· _[FONT=&quot]Zero temp in/out put.[/FONT]_
· _[FONT=&quot]1 sliding door 2x3 mtr to the loading bay[/FONT]_
· _[FONT=&quot]Pallet dim 120x100x160 cm.[/FONT]_
· _[FONT=&quot]Cycle won't exceed 24 hours.

أرجو حلها بشرح وافى ليتم فهمها 
ضرورية جدا لشغل وظيفة فى شركة 
أرجو الأهتمام [/FONT]_
​ 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/eng372693/
​


----------



## pora (15 يوليو 2013)

حساب سريع من واقع خبرتى المتواضعه جداااااااا
وارجع للبرامج والحسابات واتاكد براحتك
للتجميد>>>>> اضرب ابعاد الغرفه الطول *العرض*الارتفاع ) واقسم الناتج على7 يكون الناتج قدرة الكباس بالحصان
للتبريد>>>>> اضرب ابعاد الغرفه الطول *العرض*الارتفاع واقسم الناتج على10 يكون الناتج قدرة الكباس بالحصان


----------



## قاسم الكناني (19 يوليو 2013)

شكرا على المعلومات


----------

